# Night Dive



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN class=postbody>It's Night Dive time again. Wednesday September 17, 2008 the Advanced Class will meet at MBT at 5:00pm to get tanks, and then head out to Navarre Pier to make a night dive. Any and all divers are welcome. This should be a good time. We'll hit up on of the local establishments after the dive. So lets go diving!:letsdrink

<SPAN class=postbody>


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll try to make it Rich. Since my last night dive was at Sidelines and at other establishments:doh:letsdrink, I've been wanting to actually do a night dive.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome, I have been waiting for ya'll to start this back up...count me in


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

can i tag along?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *freespool50 (9/5/2008)*can i tag along?


absolutely! There will be several of the usual suspects in attendance. I have some advanced students that neededa night dive, but anyone is welcome to tag a long.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im definatly in!! I missed the last one due to marine life, stupid jellies.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

I really want to do another night dive and it looks like Wednesday night is going to be getting rough from IKE, does anyone want to go Tuesday night? I could go both nights if anyone wants to go? Hope the weather holds


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn! You just missed us, after you left the shop we loaded up and hit the beach at Casino! Great dive...three octopi, puffer, cow fish, and some tropicals on the old pier rubble! Sorry, bro! Check in w/ me tomorrow or call the shop and we'll either do tues. or wed.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *FLYBOY (9/9/2008)*I really want to do another night dive and it looks like Wednesday night is going to be getting rough from IKE, does anyone want to go Tuesday night? I could go both nights if anyone wants to go? Hope the weather holds


We'll be going on the 17th which is not tomorrow, but next week. Hopefully Ike isn't still around by then.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Just letting everyone know that we are on for tonight. We will be meeting at MBT at 5:00pm and heading over to Pensacola Beach fishing pier between 5:30-5:45pm. Our plan is to make a twilight dive, and then to make a night dive.

The weather looks great.

<TABLE class="full boxB" id=fctTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>This Afternoon</DIV><DIV class=b></DIV>North winds 10 to 15 knots decreasing to around 10 knots. Seas near 2 feet. Bays and coastal waterways smooth to a light chop. </DIV></DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>Tonight</DIV><DIV class=b></DIV>North winds around 10 knots. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Bays and coastal waterways smooth. </DIV></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

